# Post a picture of yourself



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know if there was one before this, but the search is offline so sorry if it's been done, but I'll start: Oh and put the img inside a spoiler tag to help the 56kers

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

lol my pic is in my icon


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Heh, you're cute.
I'm sure everyone who hasn't seen me is curious as to what I look like...heheh


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry I resized it


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Sorry I resized it


I'll post my picture if this doesn't get closed...because the last picture topic got closed ;P


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

Well If we keep it clean it shouldnt  I'm guessing someone posted porn or something?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Well If we keep it clean it shouldnt  I'm guessing someone posted porn or something?


Nope.
TBT is just jacked up like that. But we'll see about this time.


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol fair enough, that pic of me was from like an hour ago, not 1/1/2008 Just cba to set the date on my digital camera


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Lol fair enough, that pic of me was from like an hour ago, not 1/1/2008 Just cba to set the date on my digital camera


Lawl, my most recent picture is from 2 days ago.


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

That was like my most recent picture in years, I don't take many of myself aha, all the rest are of me drunk off my face lool not a pretty site


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> That was like my most recent picture in years, I don't take many of myself aha, all the rest are of me drunk off my face lool not a pretty site


olawd =p


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

I noticed the dimensions of my picture when I first posted it 3264x4352


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> I noticed the dimensions of my picture when I first posted it 3264x4352


 0__0

Oh and odd is here..so?
Wait, he didn't close it? =D


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like your gonna have to post a pic then ;]


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then I guess ppl are free to post pics? lol


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Looks like your gonna have to post a pic then ;]


=p

O*censored.2.0*O*censored.2.0*O*censored.2.0* THE FACE OF EVIL

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

BWAHA


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe later.. lmao.


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

And you said *I* was cute  Your cuter than me!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> And you said *I* was cute  Your cuter than me!


Lulz odea
Let's just leave it at you're cuter


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Board Rules said:
			
		

> Private Information
> Private information is considered your last name, address, phone number, and other specific information. This content is not allowed to be publicly displayed on the forums. Sharing personal information of other people is strictly prohibited and is considered a form of harassment.



I guess this is the rule it falls under, but I think it's fine.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Board Rules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So John, weren't you gonna show us a picture of you?


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


r u gais flurtin


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

A picture isn't personal information, unless I signed the photo with my phone number LOL


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nou

@Tom: I agree =r


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl no


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2009)

I think coffeh is cute.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolno, that's not coffeh

this is coffeh

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

Ew. LoL!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I think coffeh is cute.


Bwahaha go look now. 


@john: Lulz ;D


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> this is coffeh
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


<big>PEPPERRS.</big>

 :gyroiddance:


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oshi-

it is summer, and I made a promise, but I'm not gonna. The reason, let's just say there were  certain people who pretended to be someone else, and told a certain person a lie.


----------



## Allie_'G' (Jun 15, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

awww, I had a real pic of coffeh, except she deleted......

*it was the one with the bright colors*


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> awww, I had a real pic of coffeh, except she deleted......
> 
> *it was the one with the bright colors*


The picture I posted in this thread was me, John. .__.


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

Who ever posted that pic of Brian Peppers you are sick LOL


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Who ever posted that pic of Brian Peppers you are sick LOL


What, you don't think Peppers is a major hottie? ;D


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tis a coffehbean, not the real coffeh.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol because I felt like changing it for laughs, but the one I had before was me xD


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too much glitter.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glitter? There was no glitter.


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah on the inside.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes there was, lemme see the pic again. I'll show you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in one of your quotes.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup no glitter.

hmmmm, you  no look the same.


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol is anyone besides me and coffee gonna post pictures?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.
And I'm going to look even more different when I cut my hair.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I means it.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you did something with your bangs?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 15, 2009)

If a member posts personal information for example a picture of themselves under the age of 13 it is against the law therefor the topic will be closed.

So if you're under 13 don't post your pictures and this topic will stay open. ^^


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've gotten longer so I put them to the side..

C'mon John post yer picture ;D


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> C'mon John post yer picture ;D
> 
> owate John is under 13 =p


Sucks for him.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's like 7 or something? ;p


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fine

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

John, you wish.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, THIS is you:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## SamXX (Jun 15, 2009)

I made a thread for pictures and it got locked, giving me a 10% warning aswell I think.
I might post a picture if I can be arsed to take one.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> John, you wish.


tis the truth.

I told the reason why I wouldn't post my real picture.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're what..like 55? =p


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I'm 16 so im okay


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2009)

INB4LOCK, and I'm only 12. ;D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

All the cool people have already seen me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> All the cool people have already seen me.


Post your picture Dusty.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

Meh... why not.
This pic is a month or two or three old.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Meh... why not.
> This pic is a month or two or three old.


Bwahaha so cute :3


----------



## kalinn (Jun 15, 2009)

i have a picture in my sig =]
i cant post it now cause im on my dsi.. and i dont have a picture of myself on here


----------



## SamXX (Jun 15, 2009)

Seen you before Mega, I think...


----------



## Sab (Jun 15, 2009)

here's me
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> here's me
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


iPhone.

 >_<


----------



## Sab (Jun 15, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bricked it yesterday.... T.T now its on black death screen mode...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Sab I thought you were blonde XD


----------



## lilypad (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's my current facebook profile picture:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
(I'm the one on the right) and I am dressed weird because me and my friends were going to a 80's/rave dance thing.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/

I almost dropped my Blackberry Bold in my pool acouple of days ago.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Here's my current facebook profile picture:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


A.......<big>RAVE</big>?! =DDDDD


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOL.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

Coffeh you post now.


----------



## lilypad (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yup!! They called it a "rave", it wasn't a real rave though since there wasn't any drinking/drug taking because it was at our school.


----------



## Pear (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol, no one wants to see me. And Your not gonna!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm the one with the black hair in my avatar. The other is my boyfriend Andrew. X3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Coffeh you post now.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

@lily: That's cool.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAWTHAWTHAWTHAWTHAWT.


----------



## Pear (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pathetic mega.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back off Dustin.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fien. >:l


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Uber Evilness stares into your soul. :L


----------



## Pear (Jun 15, 2009)

It's funny seeing people for real, because the person's avatar _is_ their face on the board.


----------



## Liv (Jun 15, 2009)

I would show you my picture but then you would all be blinded of ma awesomeness. 
XD



<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
And I'm to young.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

Coffee's eyebrows are pretty. ♥


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> It's funny seeing people for real, because the person's avatar _is_ their face on the board.


Except that I actually know you, but whatever.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Coffee's eyebrows are pretty. ♥


They were better before but the lady *censored.3.0*ed them up D=
But thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Posted Image</div>


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Posted Image</div>


ur a posted image? ._.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> I don't know if there was one before this, but the search is offline so sorry if it's been done, but I'll start: Oh and put the img inside a spoiler tag to help the 56kers
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Long hair is win.

♥


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posted image rofl




<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div> 
old pic >.>


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Why yes because I'm not posting my real pic. Only a select few have seen me. e.o


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Why yes because I'm not posting my real pic. Only a select few have seen me. e.o


Bwahaha, I have.
And I love your siggy =p


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll post my pic if Anna posts hers... =P


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I'll post my pic if Anna posts hers... =P


She posted. =P


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I'll post my pic if Anna posts hers... =P


already have


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

Eh? Where? o_e


EDIT: Nevermind I saws. =o

Very pretty indeed. ♥


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Eh? Where? o_e


on a reply post on the last page


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 15, 2009)

Teh Trikki.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2009)

This is pear40.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<small>or his dog...</small>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Teh Trikki.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG YOU'RE A GUY?!

Lawl, just kidding trikkeh ;P


----------



## BeauRito (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

BeauRito said:
			
		

>


Lip piercing? |:<

/jealous 

[You're hot by the way =D]


----------



## Pear (Jun 15, 2009)

This is nephewjack.
Facebook FTW.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> This is nephewjack.
> Facebook FTW.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


LOL at us blacking faces out.
You make it look like I'm hideously deformed with your blacking.


----------



## Pear (Jun 15, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or like I'm sticking a garbage bag over your head.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's a bigger picture. X3


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Here's a bigger picture. X3


His ♥ is perfect and your ♥ is crooked.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jun 15, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 15, 2009)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2009)

Tye your eyes are really blue o.o


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Tye your eyes are really blue o.o


Yeah, I noticed that too XD


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

Tye...please stop making every post you have here have something to do with your boyfriend. We know, we're happy for you, but it's turning into spam.

As for this thread, no one under the age of 13 should be posting their picture, and please do not ask for people's pictures.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Nevermind not allowed.
HOOZAH FOR PICS MADE OUT OF BOREDOM


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

lmfao nvm


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> here's me
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


perteh

Anna: Perteh
Coffeh: Perteh
N00b: DDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz

AND THEY SAID THERE WEREN'T GIRLS ON THE INTERNET x3


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Jun 15, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
i look like a bum


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not a girl, you are a vessel of evil from hell D:


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob is good at bluffin' with his muffin'


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brandon, why DDDDDDDDDD:?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Noob is good at bluffin' with his muffin'


lolwut.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iono, here's mines.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> t( '_' t ) </div>


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just saying you're good at keeping people in suspense.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> ...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


pretty =o nice shades too.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shirt.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True dat ^__^

[Spawn of satan]

technicolor is purrrrty o=


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> ...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I love your eyes...

Oh wait I can't see them. =o


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> ...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


O:


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha, thanks.


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> ...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Your Pretty.

Liking the colour  splash effect


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 15, 2009)

Heres me! 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 </div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Heres me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


COLM HAS BOO-....


Shiny trophy O:


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Heres me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


wich 1 r u


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Heres me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Hmm I believe the 1st pic if actually you.

That 2nd pic is just a lil' stalker boy. =P


----------



## BeauRito (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> BeauRito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why thank you , i think i am hot too


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the first one is me!

*sings*


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Heres me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


which one is miley and which one is colm i can't tell!?


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 15, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one!


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 15, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G I saw your pic!


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Tye...please stop making every post you have here have something to do with your boyfriend. We know, we're happy for you, but it's turning into spam.
> 
> As for this thread, no one under the age of 13 should be posting their picture, and please do not ask for people's pictures.


I understand but look.. We do have a freedom of speech of our boyfriends or girlfriends.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

BeauRito said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight. Erm... I agree.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u kinda qute


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Woah 'just noticed the huge swarm.


----------



## Th3Fad1ngM3mory (Jun 15, 2009)

This is a great place to play "spot the lies" and "spot the ultra douches"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Th3Fad1ngM3mory said:
			
		

> This is a great place to play "spot the lies" and "spot the ultra douches"


Yup. ;D


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Heres me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Why are you cross-eyed with a mic in your hand in the pic?


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

Th3Fad1ngM3mory said:
			
		

> This is a great place to play "spot the lies" and "spot the ultra douches"


What?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*head explodes*

Coffeh finally swallowed all her pride and posted a pic of herself on a public forum!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude she did in like January. On Just Wii =P


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd burn out everyone's eyeballs for tonight =D


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't go on Just Wii =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're totally right... but when it starts to get overdone, that's not really needed... that's all she's trying to say.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wai don't you post a pic of yourself?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you? =p


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't posted yours. =P


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you read his posts lately?

I mean yeah, woo hoo for those two.
But he'll find a way to include something about his bf.
And is getting to the point of being annoying.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of have before... cookie for you if you can find it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

olook
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.
It is getting pretty annoying.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> olook
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet wig.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a wig 



/jay kay


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peanut butter... deal!


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, well if it was your natural hair that'd be pretty original.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2009)

I already seen hollisterx2. He is tan and has a little mustache growing. ;-D


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> olook
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, old pic, Nice.

...shall I upload something of me?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOUR SCORE AND SEVEN YEARS AGO!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know that picture in your sig is you.



/jay kay


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I wish.
Thom Yorke <3

... -ahem- ANYWAY...


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

I found it.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8477809&t=7202365

DarthGohan1 with the weird mask face thingy. 

Peanut butter nao?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I found it.
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8477809&t=7202365
> 
> ...


HHAHAHA
You got caught Darth


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On that thread he said he had posted one without the cucumber mask in another thread, though =o


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?! Like I'm gonna look for that.

Tch.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

Who's next?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 15, 2009)

Chub irl

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

This is me. =P


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Chub irl
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Whoa, your XB avi looks alot  like you o.o


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

who wants to see John irl?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> who wants to see John irl?


Me


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


behold, awesomeness.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm. Chris Evans. ♥

Hot as the Human Torch


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:<


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it does, when i wear my hair down its me LOL

i tried to make it look as close to me as possible haha funny u noticed.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jealous?

@hollister, yes, I'm always hot.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it's kinda interesting how close it is


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Yeah, I'm weird. Get used to it.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funkeh glasses, yo.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know huh, lol. :}


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like my shades only with a sweet pattern! xD


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice pic Mishie.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Nice pic Mishie.


Ty.
Danng. Everyone knows my nicknames? ;]


@TheTechnicolorPhase: xD Yes, I has the reg. ones too. They're pretty sweett


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*points to userbar.*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX is hawt.


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

>


Lmao. Niiice WHORE-us.

@Mega: Thanks.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

>


...

Hub12  is scared


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy *censored.2.0* dam your Beautiful lol


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't need stalkers nao, kthx


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDD


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol im, not a stalker im just saying


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Tye...please stop making every post you have here have something to do with your boyfriend. We know, we're happy for you, but it's turning into spam.


I'm sorry, I'm just so excited about everything. This is the happiest I've ever been in my entire life. I've accepted that I'm bi, and I finally have someone to love. Andrew is the sweetest, nicest guy I have ever met. We're perfect for each other... I'm just so happy, I want to tell everyone...but I can't. I can't tell my family, so who do I have left? Forum people. It makes me feel a lot better to let everyone here know. Sorry if I'm kinda overdoing it, but I'm just so excited and happy... I'll _try_ to do it less, I guess...


And, no offense to you, but every single post of yours that I've seen since you became a mod has pissed me off. You really sound like an ACC mod. You weren't like this before... Don't become an ass because you have power now. That's all.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE *censored.3.0*!?

She's doing her job *censored.1.1*!
You know, the spam and alt accounts don't really help now do they?
So the staff have to keep on their toes for it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well she is... XD Though I put it a bit differently. Hot is when you're after something... Beautiful is a better way to put it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But seriously she's only doing her job.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please... stop talking!


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :]  And yeah, beautiful is a better way to put it.


And Tye: Yeah, you are getting pretty *censored.3.0*ing annoying. And don't put this *censored.2.0* on  Miranda. She's doing her job and she's doing it pretty damn well, so DONT put your BS on her.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

And I'd post a pic, but I don't think you guys wanna see me...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must....resist.....can't.....wait.....any.....longer.....


NO U!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

I forgot this was a picture thread. 0_o

Shall I?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I forgot this was a picture thread. 0_o
> 
> Shall I?


Proceed Mentlegen.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> And I'd post a pic, but I don't think you guys wanna see me...


Oh, come on, your not ugly


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I forgot this was a picture thread. 0_o
> 
> Shall I?


Yes you shall.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, let me find one then...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO YOU KNOW? STALKER!


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2009)

Why are all of you hating on me, when there's a thread about Miranda being grumpy? She is. None of the other mods are like that.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As said before, she is just doing her job, don't act like you're a victim. Besides all your bf talk annoys everyone, so she gave you a friendly reminder.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz. Do it Al, You're not ugly. =P


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.

<.<

>.>

*runs*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why are all of you hating on me, when there's a thread about Miranda being grumpy? She is. None of the other mods are like that.


That was a joke. Note how it got the "Miranda Seal of Approval" And she _laughed_ at it.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why are all of you hating on me, when there's a thread about Miranda being grumpy? She is. None of the other mods are like that.


It's a *censored.3.0*ing joke.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So she obviously agrees that she's grumpy. That's all I was saying.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twas a joke.  I brought it up in the Just Wii chat, and then they all encouraged me to make a joke pic.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 15, 2009)

_I'm sorry, I'm too ugly to post a pic of myself. I'm afraid it brake your monitor._


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _I'm sorry, I'm too ugly to post a pic of myself. I'm afraid it brake your monitor._


*It'll *Break

You liez. =o


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _I'm sorry, I'm too ugly to post a pic of myself. I'm afraid it brake your monitor._


Pffth, don't say that. D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shoots cyber*

AND NO I WILL NOT POST A PIC OF MYSELF! coughitsonmyfacebookcough


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

Grumpy mod says:
Please stay on topic about the pictures and such, or this thread will get locked. No flamewars. 
Thank you :]


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beehdaubs  posts link all over TBT


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_NUUUU......... I dun lie.  >_>_


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

O hai guys...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> O hai guys...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


ohai Andy.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesz. Yesz you do. 

@ Andeh: Awesome.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

your guys censorship really confuses meee lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> your guys censorship really confuses meee lol


;D Gorgeous!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2009)

beehdaubs  tugs on Noob's jacket until he posts pic pl0x


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> your guys censorship really confuses meee lol


You're really pretty! I love your hair! ;]


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks :O

oen more


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_No, I don't. Compare me to ANY of these girls and a look like *censored.2.0*. I'm serious._


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594  tugs on Noob's jacket until he posts pic pl0x


I'll PM it to you or I'll get in trouble with the popo.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> thanks :O
> 
> oen more
> 
> ...


*jaw drops*


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Riki-Oh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are both really pretty.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop lying. ;0


@ Al: Al...Don't play coy with me.

I. Saw. It. You cannot joke that you didn't. I repeat,

I. SAW. IT. AL.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Stop lying. ;0
> 
> 
> @ Al: Al...Don't play coy with me.
> ...


MOMMY! MAKE HIM STOP MAKE HIM STOPPPPUH!!!

PM me if you want the link, but I have to be realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly good friends with me and I have to have seen you before.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

oh i'm supposed to use spoiler codes arent i?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Balooooonnnnnn Looovvveeeeee


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> oh i'm supposed to use spoiler codes arent i?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


IS THAT A GREEN EYE!

EDIT: Sorry, I didn't get to finish, had to cut it off there.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> oh i'm supposed to use spoiler codes arent i?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Eh, it's optional  good pictures =3


----------



## Resurgence (Jun 15, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I would censor you guys so hard.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why are all of you hating on me, when there's a thread about Miranda being grumpy? She is. None of the other mods are like that.


Yeah, they're worse xD except Odd he's cool as well 

EDIT I will in 15 more days


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I said that I don't lie! ;_;

AND HOW DO YOU NOT KNOW ABOUT THE GAME!?! XD_


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks everyone 

but why all the fighting i'm confused?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't. D': You saw me. O:<


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but everyone was doing it D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DID NO SUCH THING!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see you both. In my office. NOW.

With pictures. ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perv


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people here have low self-esteem, Watercat, i bet your not ugly 




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I wanna see you both. In my office. NOW.
> 
> With pictures. ;D



...Do you know how WRONG that sounds?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain. Lulz.

You showed Crash. >.>

@ Crash: ...

..............I'm going to go for now. Bai.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Grumpy mod says:
> Please stay on topic about the pictures and such, or this thread will get locked. No flamewars.
> Thank you :]


ER-HERM!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, david, my half brother, showed it to crash and andy and a couple of others. Alas, it was a foul trick indeed!


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_You have NO idea. >_>_


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully, No one had noticed or Quoted it...Shush.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coughdavid'sadicksometimes* -ahem- *drinks coke*


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big>*ER-HERM!*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if ya don't wanna post it, it's your choice, but seriously, i doubt your ugleh.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a cough drop or something?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why don't you post yours, afraid of STALKERS OOO:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

N-E Ways... this is me, fine. 

Be prepared...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">jk</div>


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 15, 2009)

Me
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NINJA KENNY</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div></div>


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

grumpy mod will say once again:
I see no pictures or no discussion of people's pictures...last warning :]


----------



## Resurgence (Jun 15, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I am the second one from the left.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> grumpy mod will say once again:
> I see no pictures or no discussion of people's pictures...last warning :]


could you just delete the posts without pics or commenting on pics so it will be easier to navigate or something?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Noob said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on, i need a good one.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> N-E Ways... this is me, fine.
> 
> Be prepared...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


Dang. Whoever that boy is, he is fiiiine.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put them all in one post. To make it a whole lot easier. I would put my picture up, but I don't trust everyone here on TBT... End of Discussion.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriousy? You're actually doing it? Lolyesz.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I thought I'd show off my sexy face


> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No  :veryhappy: maybe. idunno. kinda.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it. Now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Well, I thought I'd show off my sexy face
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


broken image is broken


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

It's not an image.


----------



## Resurgence (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in the middle...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> It's not an image.


yer not an image!

sorry, sorry, I know. *smacks self in the head*


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Resurgance: Cool pictures : D


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

Resurgence said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool picture resurgence (;


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

Resurgance, You look "different"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Resurgance, You look "different"


nah shutup, she looks amazing!


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

Dude, she isn't attractive.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Dude, she isn't attractive.


dude, bite me


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Resurgance, You look "different"


Says the person with no picture xD


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I never knew you liked those type of people now.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Dude, she isn't attractive.


Don't be such a *censored.1.1*, man, i doubt you look any better :|


----------



## Resurgence (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww thanks






another picture to keep it fresh.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

ultima thats not nice to say about other people she looks fine 

but lets stop fighting please


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Well I never knew you liked those type of people now.


I don't care what people look like, it's who they are. So don't be an ass.

EDIT: OHMEEGOSH! HE CURSED!


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

http://imgcake.com/my.php?image=/180px-cyclo.jpg

--------------------------------
She is overweight.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> http://imgcake.com/my.php?image=/180px-cyclo.jpg
> 
> --------------------------------
> She is overweight.




 Hm...

^^^Not me

=P I can't think of anything to say =P


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> http://imgcake.com/my.php?image=/180px-cyclo.jpg
> She is pretty.


And you're a douche.


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 15, 2009)

Did anybody see ninja kenny?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

I am honest. There is nothing wrong with being honest.
I was taught not to lie.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

there's really no need for all this name calling now really ):

nice pic resurgence! your friend is a little over tanned though (;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> http://imgcake.com/my.php?image=/180px-cyclo.jpg
> 
> --------------------------------
> She is overweight.


Dude, it's called being nice, you should try it sometime. And it's not lying. It's people like you that made me almost commit suicide.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> I am honest. There is nothing wrong with being honest.
> I was taught not to lie.


Nut..this is the internet....


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> I am honest. There is nothing wrong with being honest.
> I was taught not to lie.


But you don't need to be a *censored.1.3* about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> there's really no need for all this name calling now really ):
> 
> nice pic resurgence! your friend is a little over tanned though (;


We're being honest, it's not looks it's personality.


----------



## Resurgence (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=( you were only being nice?


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

inb4lock


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 15, 2009)

Can we make fun of her instead?


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> UltimaterializerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I commited suicide once, then I got better.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

inb4lock.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

inb4lock


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Resurgence said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm being truthful. And being truthful is nice. But seriously, it's people like him that made me...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Can we make fun of her instead?


Garrett how'd you get my picture?! o:
jk.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 15, 2009)

inb4lock


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2009)

inb4lock


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

And this is why we don't do this. Cause people like Ultimat come on and be complete... ******************


----------



## Miranda (Jun 15, 2009)

Well it lasted longer than I had originally figured it would, but the rudeness and fighting are too much. .


----------

